# Dinosaur Eggs Discovery



## fmdog44 (Apr 29, 2021)

Two dozen 70 million year old dinosaur eggs belonging to a medium sized oviraptor dinosaur were recently found with the adult crouched over them.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 29, 2021)

https://www.sciencealert.com/fossil...-of-preserved-eggs-with-actual-embryos-inside


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow... far out!

Any new findings related to dinosaurs never fails to excite me. One of my sons just loved dinosaurs when he was little, and a lot of the love he had for them rubbed off on me.


----------



## jujube (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, they were in the back of my refrigerator....on the bottom shelf....


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 29, 2021)

I love anything dinosaurs. My DIL does too. She really likes the Megalodon sharks so 2 years ago for Christmas I got her an authentic Megalodon tooth fossil, you would have thought I got her a diamond LOL she was so happy. LOL


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

Wow, that is amazing, I always thought that our Cassowaries were a descendent of the Oviraptor.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes, wow. I don't think I've ever seen your Cassowary so I looked it up-





It does remind me of the other, but I believe the Oviraptor would belong to the Raptor family. Yet there is a strong resemblance; maybe it's so.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I love anything dinosaurs. My DIL does too. She really likes the Megalodon sharks so 2 years ago for Christmas I got her an authentic Megalodon tooth fossil, you would have thought I got her a diamond LOL she was so happy. LOL


Here's one




@Becky1951  have you been to a Jurassic Drive-Through?
https://www.jurassicquest.com/events/hartford-ct


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 29, 2021)

The south western shore line of the UK is known as The Jurassic Coast, fossils are lying around on the beach just waiting to be found.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 29, 2021)

It's fascinating how many layers of fossils are impeded in the cliffs along the coast. The majority of beach goers haven't a clue. Perhaps that's good . . .


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 29, 2021)

@RadishRose not yet, but want to!


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 30, 2021)

I have to be reminded dinosaurs ruled the Earth for millions of years. Fascinating, I would love to be able to observe them  in their natural habitat.


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, wow. I don't think I've ever seen your Cassowary so I looked it up-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evolution maybe?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> Evolution maybe?


Kissin' cousins',LOL'

Yeah, they all taste like chicken.


----------

